# A good start for a rookie



## mlauderbaugh (Dec 26, 2009)

hello there, evryone, i've been browsing this awsome forum since last spring and have learned alot just from lookin at the pictures. i'm still in the rookie catagory, but i have made a few usable items on my smithy. in the last couple months i have made two engines, and started a third. my first one was the "Stand By" from Elmer's Engines. it actually ran when i put the air to it the first time. 







my second was going to be a beam engine, but when i finished the first one i thaught, why won't this work as a twin? so i re-did the plan a bit and made my second motor. an opposed twin, with the same basic function as the single cylinder. i also decided to make the frame and cylinders from one piece. in order to boar the off set cylinders, i had to use heads. it was a learning process that turned out prety cool. i also tried the spoked flywheel design that i've seen so many times on these pages.


----------



## mlauderbaugh (Dec 26, 2009)

here's a better look at the second one

http://s930.photobucket.com/albums/...eam engines/?action=view&current=101_0143.flv


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi M, the two builds you posted are a very good start. :bow:

I like to build similar flywheels, and use them on many of my builds.

The twin opposed cylinder idea is very creative, I also used it on my current build.

Welcome to HMEM! 

-MB


----------



## 4156df (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice engines. Looks like more than a "good start". Hope you'll post pictures of your next project.
Regards,
Dennis


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey welcome aboard ML, Say that twin is tripping my trigger. Nicely done. Elegant yet simple. Keep us up to speed with your third engine as well, we like pictures here, that is an absolute given.


BC1
Jim


----------



## putputman (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello neighbor. What part of northern Minn. are you from.

I like your twin cylinder engine. Really runs nice. Could you describe how the valving works. I do not see any air lines to the cylinders or any exhaust ports.


----------



## mlauderbaugh (Dec 27, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Hello neighbor. What part of northern Minn. are you from.



i'm between walker and bemidji.



			
				putputman  said:
			
		

> I like your twin cylinder engine. Really runs nice. Could you describe how the valving works. I do not see any air lines to the cylinders or any exhaust ports.



i don't have any drawings to post. but if you look at the plans for the" stand by" you could see how it works. the intake line goes between the fly wheel and the frame, the valve is a flat spot on the drive shaft. there is a port from the main bearing to the head that runs along the frame and the exhaust is ported out through the center of the shaft by the crank throw. i'll try to get a better picture and post some time this week. to add the second cylinder, i dropped the intake 90 deg. down and turned a grove around the drive shaft so the intake "presurised" the valve 360 deg. when the valve lines up with the port you get the power stroke.


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job. Great first projects!


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 27, 2009)

A very nice start to a great hobby. Now you can move up to something with a valve train. It's not that hard, just a few more pieces. Keep up the good work.
gbritnell


----------

